# LAW Tactical FOLDING Stock Adapter for AR-Platform firearms.



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

LAW Tactical FOLDING Stock Adapter for AR-Platform firearms........Generation #3-M

I finally installed it today, it has been setting here for well over a year waiting for me to choose a receiver to install it on. I have forgotten what the "MSRP" is........but I see them for around $200.-- fairly regularly.

They are very high quality, and should sell for a lot more, but I gather the market for this product is small. After really handling and installing it, I am impressed enough that I am going to order another for one of the AR-10 firearms with a 12.5" barrel in .308 Winchester.

The one I installed today I put on an AR-15 with a 7.5 inch .300 AAC Blackout barrel. If it is something that interests you.........you for sure want to get the Generation 3-M version. My one warning is that it is all steel, and made heavy duty, so if your one who is wanting to keep the weight down, this is not going to work.

I would appreciate if anyone finds them for under $200.-- please post that, like I said, I want at least one more.

Note: You need three different size allen wrenches to install. Those were in one of my screwdriver sets. It is easy to install, if you take it slow and step by step from the "CLEAR" instructions.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

VIDEO..........


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm looking at one for my next build. Brownell's has them for $229, but also often has sales on top of that.

Don't know what caliber yet, because I just completed this .300AAC build in a PDW style last month:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nice AR pistol , 300aac is a nice round.

the 300 seems to answer all the issues the PCC have except ammo and mag commonality with the sidearm.

compact ,great feed , great reliability , harder hitting , easy and inexpensive magazines , easy to run suppressed , all the same controls your used to , if you run it as a Pistol with a brace it gets to stay loaded in the truck in many states

mine is a bit longer than that but I did that intentionally to get max velocity for hunting in shotgun and pistol only zones.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GPC,

That's the intent "truck gun" for travelling. Biggest benefit is the crossing state lines, since I live on the border. I've got a PCC, but the .300AAC is in another class. It really makes for a compact, potent, little tool.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the 300 is in a different class I run 110gr v-max hand loads.
I had it out to 420yards last month on some steel 

it is dropping fast but it is still supersonic at 420yds
the 110s should drop sub sonic about 450yards with my load.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish that I had gotten into the .300 AAC BLACKOUT a long time ago. I love the versatility of the cartridge.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Same bullet weight, but running Noslers.

What are you running for powder?? 

I was using H110, but am in the process of changing over to LIL GUN. It meters exceptionally well in my Dillon and I get an average of 2185FPS which is about 30 FPS more than my best H110 load.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

CFE-BLK it isn't the fastest MV but one powder subs to supers , very low pressure, it is a very fine ball powder.


----------

